# 2 Computer mit Switch und Proxy ins Internet



## HF SHOOTER (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Als aller erstes einmal ich habe 2 Computer mit dennen ich beide gleichzeitig ins Internet gehen will. Man soll es so machen können das wenn sich ein Computer mit dem Internet verbindet der andere Computer auch ins Internet kann und das egal welcher der beiden Computer gerade mit dem Internet verbunden ist. Also was ich machen will ist folgendes:

Computer A ist an einem Switch angeschlossen
Computer B ist an einem Switch angeschlossen
DSL Modem ist an dem Switch angeschlossen

Auf Computer A und B ist ein Proxyprogramm installiert

=========================================

Ist es nun Möglich wenn ich jetzt mit Computer A ins Internet einwähle das ich mit Computer B auch ins Internet kann? Ist es auch Möglich mit Computer B ins Internet einzuwählen und das dann auf Computer A das Internet geht?

Wenn ich jetzt abwechselnd mit den beiden Computern ins Internet einwähle muss ich dann jedes mal die proxyeinstellungen am Browser umändern oder kann ich es so lassen und hoffen das Mozille bzw. IE erkennt ob z.Z. eine Internetverbindung an diesem Computer besteht oder ob es sich die Daten über das Netzwerk dann holen muss?

HINWEIS: ich möchte keinen Router verwenden da machne Programme mit einem Router nicht richtig laufen, wie z.B. Filetransfer bei ICQ. Ich möchte es über eine Proxysoftware, wie z.B. WinRoute machen.

Vielen Dank!

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## Skinner (22. Juli 2004)

Es könnte laufen wäre aber nicht sehr intelligent. Es wäre besser wenn du das DSL Modem am Computer A anschließt den Computer B am Computer A und Am Computer A den Proxy laufen lässt.

p.s. Bei 2 PC's würde ich keinen Proxy nehmen du hast keinen Vorteil davon. Ein Proxy ist eigentlich  nur ein Zwischenspeicher.


----------



## HF SHOOTER (22. Juli 2004)

Ja ber da der eine Computer mir gehört und der andere meinem Vater muss wenn ich jetzt ins Internet will der Rechner von meinem Vater laufen -> Unnötig Stromverschwendung

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## Skinner (22. Juli 2004)

Ja warum brauchst du einen Proxy bei 2 PC das ist total unnötig


----------



## therealcharlie (22. Juli 2004)

also so wie du dir das vorstellst, geht das nur mit router.der kann aber auch aus einem 486 bestehen. mit den nachteilen musst du eben leben. oder du zeihst 2 kabeln in eine weiche und schaltest manuell um, was aber ziemlich unüblich wäre.


----------



## TheNBP (23. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von HF SHOOTER _
> *
> Wenn ich jetzt abwechselnd mit den beiden Computern ins Internet einwähle muss ich dann jedes mal die proxyeinstellungen am Browser umändern
> *


 ja



> _Original geschrieben von HF SHOOTER _
> *
> oder kann ich es so lassen und hoffen das Mozille bzw. IE erkennt ob z.Z. eine Internetverbindung an diesem Computer besteht oder ob es sich die Daten über das Netzwerk dann holen muss?
> *


*grins* nein hoffen ist zwar immer gut, aber Browser sind doch relativ dumme Programme. Sie wollen ihren Proxy auf der IP die angegeben ist. Selbstständig erkannt wird nix. Vielleicht liesse sich über die automatische Proxykonfiguration was machen. Das ist aber schwierig einzurichten.



> _Original geschrieben von HF SHOOTER _
> *
> HINWEIS: ich möchte keinen Router verwenden da machne Programme mit einem Router nicht richtig laufen, wie z.B. Filetransfer bei ICQ. Ich möchte es über eine Proxysoftware, wie z.B. WinRoute machen.
> *


Naja WinRoute Pro ist ein waschechter Router. Der Proxy ist nur ein Zusatz.
Normalerweise läuft der Internetzugriff viel problemloser über einen Router als über einen Proxy. ICQ Dateitransfer läuft definiv über Router. Es müssen nur Ports dafür zugewiesen werden.
Das beste für Dich wäre wohl ein Hardware Router. Darüber geht so ziehmlich alles ohne umständliche Proxykonfiguration. Ist nicht so teuer und braucht auch nicht viel Strom.


----------



## HF SHOOTER (23. Juli 2004)

Kann man den auch als Switch verwenden?

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## squeaker (23. Juli 2004)

Normalerweise kann man keine Switch anstelle eines Routers verwenden. Du kannst blos einen Rechner mit 2 Netzwerkkarten, wobei eine an der Switch hängt, die andere am Internet, als Router konfigurieren.


----------



## therealcharlie (23. Juli 2004)

nein, einen router kann man in der regel nicht als switch verwenden.
das schema ist ja folgendes:

internet-->router-->switch--->zu den versch.PC's

nimm möglichst einen cisco-router, fallls die finanzen dazu reichen, dann kannst du auch die notwendigen ports für diverse funktionen freischalten. geht zwar mit einigen anderen auch, aber nicht mit allen.


----------



## hYde (23. Juli 2004)

hi,
lass doch den Router/Switch komplett weg:

2NIC bei Computer A 1x xDSL, 1x LAN
1NIC bei Computer B 1x LAN

Internetverbindung manuell bei Computer A erstellen und dazu bei B als Gateway die IP von A. 

Wenn bei A jetzt die Verbindung getrennt ist kann man alternativ bei A einstellen dass er sich automatisch verbinden soll, wenn B eine Anfrage stellt. 

Du sprichst den Stromverbrauch an, sowie schon einer gesagt hatte, 486/133mhz (~150WATT) und knoppix/kanoptix ist genauso gut, da du dieses OS direkt über CD startest und es alle Routerfuntkionen übernehmen kann, außerdem kein Festplatte benötigt und mit ältesten komponenten arbeiten kann. 

Wenn B die Internetverbindung nutzen möchte muss der Computer A ja an sein und dass ist eigentlich eine etwas umständliche Methode du kannst Du kannst die Umgebung so lassen mit dem Switch dazwischen und musst nicht noch eine Netzwerkkarte kaufen aber hättest du jetzt kein Switch würde ich dass mit den 2 Netzwerkkarten und der Gateway konfiguration machen. Aber die Routergeschichte ist am besten jeder der 2 Clients kann unabhängig voneinander die Internetverbindung nutzen DCC, Filetransfer kann man genauso leicht wie bei WinRoute aktivieren/deaktivieren und so ein Router verbraucht wenig Strom und ist extrem leise, da in solch alten PCs noch fast alles Passiv gekühlt wird. Überlege einfach was für dich die beste Lösung wäre.

regards,


----------



## HF SHOOTER (23. Juli 2004)

Nochmal im Klartext was ich machen will, weil ich glaub ihr versteht nciht genau was ich machen will:

*Es gibt 2 Computer die beide Internetzugang erhalten sollen!

Wenn sich ein Computer einwählt dann soll der andere Computer auch ins Internet gehen können! 

Es muss egal sein welcher Computer sich zuerst einlogt.
*

*Meine Lösung hierfür:*
Ich kaufe mir einen Switch und schließe das Kabel vom DSL-Modem an dem Switch und verbinde auch die beiden Computer mit einem Netzwerkkabel mit dem Switch. Ich richte auf beiden Computern eine Proxysoftware ein sodass es ohne egal ist welcher Computer zuerst ins Internet geht da:

Wenn sich Computer A ins Internet einwählt der Proxy auf Computer A den Internetzugang für Computer B freigibt!
Wenn sich Computer Bins Internet einwählt der Proxy auf Computer B den Internetzugang für Computer A freigibt!

Das muss doch gehen oder?

Welche Proxysoftware ist dafür zu empfehlen? ich bräcuhte einen Proxy mit dem alles läuft als wäre es direkt mit dem Internet verbunden! Oder führt da keinen Weg an dem Router vorbei?

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## therealcharlie (23. Juli 2004)

junge, tust du dir schwer beim lese ein proxy hat nix mit deinem problem zu tun, dass ist nur eine art zwischenspeicher. außerdem kannst du das dsl-modem nicht an den switch hängen.

entweder winroute verwenden, dannmuss sich der pc, der am modem hängt zuerst einloggen, oder mit (selbstgebaute,) router.geh mal in einen pc-fachmarkt deiner wahl (kein MediaMarkt &co.!) und erklärs denen, da wirst du dann dieselben antworten bekommen, und preise auch noch dazu.


----------



## squeaker (23. Juli 2004)

Ich fürchte die switch kann das DSL-Modem nicht bedienen und das DSL-Modem kann mit normalem Ethernet nichts anfangen. Du brauchst einen DSL-Router. Der Router hat im Normalfall einen Port für das Modem (oder es ist integriert) und mehrere (vermutlich 4) für die Rechner. Der Router sorgt dafür, dass du dich immer dann einwählst, wenn eine Internetverbindung benötigt wird (egal von welchem Computer).

Gibt's für ca. 100€ (vielleicht auch billiger) beim Computerdiscounter um die Ecke.


----------



## hYde (23. Juli 2004)

Hi,
wieso denn so umständlich? versteh ich nicht, geht mit oben beschriebenen Methoden viel einfacher, eine Proxy Software ist nur ein Cache der die Seiten zwischenspeichert hat also nix mit deinem "Problem" zu tun, ich würde dir dann empfehlen auf beiden PCs Internetverbindung einrichten und bei jedem die Gateway, sekundäre dns adresse des anderen eintragen, denn wenn A verbunden ist versucht B zu verbinden schlägt fehl und nimmt dann den gateway und den dns also A und kommt so ins Netz andersrumm genauso...


ADSL Modems können mit einem Switch betrieben werden, einfach dass ADSL Modem in den Uplink des switches klopfen und schon wird dass Modem von allen Netzwerkbenutzer erkannt... 

regards,


----------



## TheNBP (23. Juli 2004)

ACK,
Ein Router ist eindeutig besser als irgendwelche Basteleien mit mehreren Proxys.
Router gibts auch schon für deutlich unter 100€ und fast jeder (alle?) Hardware Router hat auch einen kleinen Switch mit eingebaut.


----------



## HF SHOOTER (23. Juli 2004)

Also zurzeit schaut es so aus das mein Computer mit dem Internet verbunden sein muss und acuh eine Verbindung zum Internet hergestellt haben muss. Dann mach ich wenn der zweite Computer ins Internet will einfach nen Proxy an (AnalogX) und er kann surfen aber auch leider nicht viel mehr, da der Proxy zu schlecht ist.

Jetzt sagen manche das ein Proxy nur ein Zwischenspeicher ist aber ich lese auch sehr oft das es ein Programm ist!

Was ist an meiner Lösung falsch?

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## hYde (23. Juli 2004)

Hi,

schauher...

Ein Proxy ist definitiv ein Programm bzw. Dienst.. man trägt in einem Browser die IP und den Port eines Proxy-Servers ein (oftmals auch localhost:80(8080)) so..

kommt von dem Browser nun ein Request stellt er ihm den Proxy, der Proxy widerrum geht dann zu dem Name-Server der Internetverbindung und holt sich die Seite in seinen Cache (Speicher) und kann damit dann verschiedene Dinge anstellen, z.B. wenn es um die Sicherheit geht (Virensuche, Trojaner oder JScript o. Java rausschneiden).
Ein Proxy wird eigentlich nur dann eingesetzt wenn man Surfen will über einen zentralen Punkt, wenn man auf Sicherheit großen Wert legt und wenn man die Performance kontrollieren/steuern/monitoren will. 
Außerdem benutzen viele einen Proxy um über die IP des ProxyServers zu Surfen, allerdings wüsste ich keinen Grund weshalb man in deinem Falle eine Proxysoftware benutzen sollte, wobei WinRoute ja wie schon bereits erwähnt eine typische Routersoftware mit Proxy Funktionen ist =). Wie oben beschrieben meiner Meinung nach die beste Lösung für dein Problem, da musst du nichts dazu kaufen und du benötigst keine Proxysoftware, hört sich etwas provisorisch an funktioniert aber durchaus..

regards,


----------



## HF SHOOTER (23. Juli 2004)

Das mit DNS musste ich ja schon bei meinem "kleinen, nicht sehr funktionellen" Proxyprogramm machen. 

Wenn ich an dem zweiten Rechner der die ganze Zeit über den Proxy ins Internet gegangen ist das DSL Modem anschließe und dann kann ich mich auch ohne Probleme ins vorher konfigurierte Internet einwählen! 
Würde ich auf dem zweiten Computer jetzt auch eine Proxysoftware installieren dann müsste ich doch wenn auf dem ersten Computer als DNS die IP vom zweiten Computer eingegeben ist das Internet am ersten Computer über Proxy benutzen können!
Der Switch ist nur Notwendig das ich nicht jedesmal von hand das Kabel vom DSL-Modem umstecken muss sondern das jeder der beiden COmputer die Möglcihkeit hat sich OHNE lästiges Umstecken der Kabel mit dem Modem zu verbinden und so auch schließlich sich ins Internet einwählen!

Ich glaueb mein Problem liegt nun an dem Proxyprogramm. Ich will einen Proxy mit dem ich so viel wie Möglich machen kann (Filesharing, ICQ Datentransfer, FTP, HTTPS, eMail!, ...)

Am Rande: Wenn ein proxy nur eikn Zwischenspeicher ist wie nennt man dann dieses Programm wovon ich die ganze zeit denke es sei ein Proxy?

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## squeaker (23. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von hYde _
> *
> ADSL Modems können mit einem Switch betrieben werden, einfach dass ADSL Modem in den Uplink des switches klopfen und schon wird dass Modem von allen Netzwerkbenutzer erkannt...
> 
> regards, *



Also meines nicht - definitv nicht. Ausserdem ist dann dein DSL-Modem ein Router. Setzt 2 Protokolle um Ethernet auf der einen, PPPOE auf der anderen.


----------



## hYde (23. Juli 2004)

Hi,
Ich habe 1 1/2 Jahre lang mein Netzwerk so gesteuert, man kann sogar über ein ADSL Modem einer bestimmten älteren Baureihe mehrere verschiedene Verbindungen herstellen mit verschiedenen ISP Konten. Beweise vorhanden =)

regards,


----------



## HF SHOOTER (23. Juli 2004)

Ja warum ist der Weg über einem proxy falsch?

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## squeaker (23. Juli 2004)

proxy ist ein Programm welches auf dem Rechner laufen muss, d.h. dieser muss an sein. Damit ist die Voraussetzung "egal von welchem Computer" nicht gegeben.


----------



## hYde (23. Juli 2004)

Hi,

dass kommt allerdings nicht auf die Proxy-Software an sondern auf die Applikation selber,

denn jede Proxy-Software startet 2-3verschiedene Proxy Typen

1    Web/HTTP Proxy
2    WinSock
(3) SocksProxy

du musst dann nur in deiner Applikation wie zb ICQ/MSN ftp etc den Proxy einstellen da die Applikation nicht weiss dass die Verbindung über ein Proxy geht... bisher hast du ja nur dem Browser den Proxy mitgeteilt dies geschieht leider nicht Programmübergreifend da Browser keine Systemkomponenten sind kann man auch mehrere Proxys mit einem System verwenden, d.h. du musst in jeder Applikation die eine Internetverbindung benötigt den Proxy definieren...

regards,

<edit>

gebe squeaker völlig recht, dass ist das was ich vorhin versuchte anzudeuten, da Computer A dann immer an sein muss was du eigentlich nicht wolltest

</edit>


----------



## TheNBP (23. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von HF SHOOTER _
> *
> Ich glaueb mein Problem liegt nun an dem Proxyprogramm. Ich will einen Proxy mit dem ich so viel wie Möglich machen kann (Filesharing, ICQ Datentransfer, FTP, HTTPS, eMail!, ...)*


Dein Problem ist das ein Proxy auf EINEM Rechner installiert wird. und die Clients dann entsprechend so konfiguriert werden das sie auf die IP dieses EINEN Rechners zugreifen.

Und das hat überhaupt nichts mit der Qualität der Proxysoftware zu tun. Das ist reine Einstellungssache an den Clients. Wenn Du das mit zwei Proxys abwechselnd machen willst dann musst Du jedesmal die Einstellungen ändern, wenn der Internetzugang auf den anderen Rechner wechselt.

Vielleicht kann man das irgendwie automatisieren aber mir fällt nicht ein wie das gehen sollte.

btw: *lol* ist heute fast wie chatten *gg*


----------



## squeaker (23. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TheNBP _
> *Vielleicht kann man das irgendwie automatisieren aber mir fällt nicht ein wie das gehen sollte.
> *



Ganz einfach, man installiert eine Router und die Proxy-Software lokal (dann muss noch nicht einmal der andere Rechner an sein). Dann hat die Proxy-Software allerdings nur noch die Aufgabe entweder als Webcache, Popup/Adblocker, Sicherheitsfeature ...


----------



## HF SHOOTER (23. Juli 2004)

OK jetzt sehe ich auch das Problem!

Wie ist des dann mit nem Router? Da schließe ichd ann wie beim Switch meine ganzen Netzwerkverbindungen an (Computer A und B, DSL-Modem) und gehe bei einem Computer ins Internet und der zweite Computer erkennt doch dann nciht das ein Router angeschlossen ist bzw erknnt nciht das eine Internetverbindung schon besteht!

Klärt mcih im Routerbereich bitte mal auf oder erklärt mit wie ich des machen muss mit einem Router das  auch ICQ Datentransfer, FIlesharing, Online Spiele spielen...) geht!

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## squeaker (23. Juli 2004)

Das ganze geht relativ einfach:

Dein Router hat eine IP-Adresse in deinem Subnetz und eine von dem Internetprovider.

Bei deinen Rechnern ist nun dein Router als Gateway eingetragen. Wann immer eine IP-Adresse aus dem Internet aufgerufen wird, fragen deine Rechner den Router. Der fragt das Internet und schickt die Antwort zurück. So einfach ist das.


----------



## TheNBP (23. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von squeaker _
> *Ganz einfach, man installiert eine Router und die Proxy-Software lokal (dann muss noch nicht einmal der andere Rechner an sein). Dann hat die Proxy-Software allerdings nur noch die Aufgabe entweder als Webcache, Popup/Adblocker, Sicherheitsfeature ... *


Naja mit automatisieren meinte ich das automatisch auf den Zugang über Proxy umgeschaltet wird sobald der direkte Internetzugang nicht mehr verfügbar ist.
Da bringt eine lokale Installation auch nichts.


----------



## hYde (23. Juli 2004)

Hi,

dass ist relativ einfach, mittlerweile kann man jeden Router via WI (Webinterface) konfigurieren, gute router integrieren switch und wan funktion, 

http://www.smc.com

du gibst deinem Router eine IP, trägst auf dem Router deine ISP Zugangsdaten ein und schon verbindet der Router sich zu deinem ISP.

Bei den Clients nimmst du die Router ip als dns und Standartgateway und schon hast du eine dauerhafte Internetverbindung.

Gesetz des Falles du hast keine Flat dann kannst du den Router auch im OnD (OnDemand) Modus laufen lassen d.h. du stellst eine Anfrage der Router verbindet sich und trennt nach z.B. 2Minuten Leerlauf wieder. Ein Router bietet enorme Sicherheitsvorteile, da gute Router eine SPI Firewall integrieren (Stateful Packet Invention o. Intrusion bin mir nicht mehr sicher ) und überwachen somit alle Zugriffe von aussen, jedes Paket wird geöffnet und gescannt. Router haben meist auch wan ports womit man unverwechselbar dass xDSL Modem verbindet. Man hängt seine Clients in den Integrierten Switch und schon hat man ein sicheres Heimnetzwerk....

Falls du bei der Konfiguration fragen hast, gibt es hier sicher genug Threads aber wenn du Fragen hast, jederzeit..

Ich empfehle dir SMC da Cisco leider zu teuer ist 

regards,


----------



## HF SHOOTER (23. Juli 2004)

Hat den das schonmal jemand so gemacht wie ich es will, also mit der Routerlösung?

Gibt es Router die man bei LAN-Partys als Switch bzw wenigstens als Hub benutzen kann?

Wie viel kosten solche Router, bei dem man auch Portforwarding einstellen kann?

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## squeaker (23. Juli 2004)

Ich hab den SMC Router zu Hause - dann muss mein Rechner nicht an sein, wenn meine Mutter in Internet will.


----------



## hYde (23. Juli 2004)

Hi,

also 

ich vermag zu behaupten, dass 95% der User hier selbiges System verwenden

jeder Router der 10/100LAN Ports beinhaltet und dass sind die meisten kann auch als normaler switch benutzt werden

die Preisspanne bewegt sich zwischen 50-120€ aber für 100-120€ bekommst du schon High-End Geräte mit den neuesten WLAN Standarts, DDns, DHCP Funktion, Intrusion Detection etc...

regards,

<edit>

schau dir einfach mal die Produktpalette bei http://www.smc-europe.com (http://www.smc.com) ich empfehle dir wie gesagt den Barricade in einer Version die für dich geeignet ist....

</edit>


----------



## HF SHOOTER (23. Juli 2004)

Kann man bei den Routern die Firewall auch ausschalten?

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## squeaker (23. Juli 2004)

Also, was gibt es noch zu tun:

KAUFEN MARSCH MARSCH!

Entschuldigt - aber es hat mich einfach so hingerissen 

Ich habe übrigens eine von den SMC-Barricades mit WLAN und 4 10/100Mbit Ethernet Port Switch inklusive DHCP, Firewall, DDNS, DMZ, ...
Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## hYde (23. Juli 2004)

Hi,

aber natürlich, ganz wie gewünscht obwohl es jedoch kein Sinn macht denn die Firewall ändert nichts an der Latenz (Ping), Firewalls haben oftmals den ungerechtfertigten Ruf, dass sie das sog. Internet verlangsamen würden, was nicht ganz korrekt ist, denn nur desktop firewalls die Broadcasting etc Scannen verlangsamen den Netzbetrieb, Firewalls auf Routern aber tun dies kaum, und wenn dann kann man das nicht angeben selbst getestet. Wenn ich mich ohne Router direkt vorne hinhänge

>> ping http://www.google.de 8ms

und mit Router genauso obwohl die Datenpakete einige Sicherheitsstufen durchlaufen...

regards,

<edit>

und wenn du die kompletten Router funktionen umgehen willst, kannst du deine ISP IP einem Client zuweisen (DMZ) "Demilitarisierte Zone" und schon haben wir dein Problem gelöst 

</edit>


----------



## HF SHOOTER (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Wenn ich mir jetzt einen Router kaufe dann ist der Router doch permanent online. Ich habe aber kene FLAT
Wie kann man das vermeiden?

EDIT:  Was ist ein Printserver?

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## hYde (23. Juli 2004)

Hi,

habe ich in einem vorhergegangenen Beitrag schon erklärt

ein Printserver ist eine Funktion des Routers welche es erlaubt den Drucker stationär am Router zu betreiben d.h. der Drucker steht dann Zentral bei dem Router und kann von dem ganzen Netzwerk aus genutzt werden... er ist nicht mehr abhängig von einem PC

regards,


----------



## HF SHOOTER (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Wer kann mir einen Router nennen der folgendes kann:

4 Port Switch
Port Forwarding
Firewall ein- und ausschaltbar
nicht FLAT gebunden

Also was ich mit dem letzten Punkt mein ist das ich gelesen hab das der Router dauernd online ist was bei einem Zeittarif SEHR SEHR teuer wird!

Wie kann man die Internetverbindung bei einem Router trennen!

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## hYde (23. Juli 2004)

Hi,

smc barricade

hat 4LAN 10/100Auto Detection Ports
1 WAN xDSL Port
kann Port Forwarding
ist ein und Ausschaltbar (macht kein sinn, extrem niedriger Stromverbrauch und man muss immer hinlaufen unnötiger Stress )
ist nicht flat gebunden


regards,

deinen letzten Punkt habe ich doch beantwortet

man stellt den Router auf "OnD" (OnDemand) d.h. er verbindet sich wenn man es braucht und wenn man die Internetverbindung nicht mehr braucht trennt der Router nach 2Minuten leerlauf..

regards,


----------



## HF SHOOTER (23. Juli 2004)

Ja aber ich weis nciht was die programme sneden wenn sioe z.B. nach updates suchen oder so ähnlcih ich hät halt gedacht des sit so wie wenn man normla ins internet geht und dann unten am verbindungsicon auf trennen klickt!

wenn jetz´t irgendein programm ständig nach updates sucht oder dergleich dann ist der router immer online -> SEHR HOHE RECHNUNG!

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## hYde (23. Juli 2004)

hi,

alternativerweise legst du dir eine Verknüpfung auf den Desktop mit Browser Ziel router.. loggst dich da ein und mit einem Klick trennst du die verbindung wieder...
dann kann auch kein Dienst sie wieder aufnehmen.. ist genau gleich viel Aufwand wie mit der Wählhilfe von Windows... 1klick 1 Passwortabfrage und wieder 1klick und schon ist die Verbindung getrennt und kann auch nur durch dich wieder hergestellt werden genau gleich wie trennen nur andersrum ;-)

regards,

<edit>

mir tun langsam die Finger weh 

</edit>


----------



## HF SHOOTER (23. Juli 2004)

Jo thx für die tolle Hilfe aber mein Vater will kein Router kaufen und ggf. Einstellungen vornehmen damit bestimmte Programme funktionieren. Es soll so sein als ob man direkt mit dem Internet verbunden wäre!

Nun ist wieder der Proxy Weg dran!

Also ich installier auf beiden Computern eine Proxysoftware, welche das weiß ich leider noch nicht! Ich versuch mich mal mit WinRoute6! Aber ich schaff es nciht den Client einzurichten!

So nun werd ich mal nach Hilfe für WinRoute Firewall 6.0.1 suchen. Oder ich mach einen entsprechenden Treat auf. Vielen DAnke für die schnelle Hilfe!

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## FrankO (23. Juli 2004)

na warum einfach wenns auch total umständlich geht
anstatt auf jedem Rechner einen Proxy zu verwalten und auch noch 2 Browser Konfigurationen und dann auch noch beim Funktionsumfang eingeschränkt zu werden....
...könnte man einfach einen Router benutzen, ich weiß haben andere auch schon probiert zu erklären

Aber wenn ich die ganze Argumentation lese, weiß ich erst nicht wo das Probelm liegt. Bei einem Router (am besten mit integrierter Firewall) kann man nämlich seine Dienste so einrichten das alle gewünschten Verbindungen reinkommen und der Rest abgelehnt wird, außerdem ist fast immer ein Switch dabei, man kann also mit beiden Rechnern unabhängig ins Netz und muß nix weiter beachten...

Aber hier scheint sich einer auf nen Proxy eingeschossen zu haben bei dem man die einzelnen Dienste noch viel umständlicher einstellen muß´, ich bin  jedenfalls froh dass ich diese Lösung nicht mehr betreibe ;-) kann dem nur dringend abraten vor allem wenn ich lese dass dein Vater keine umständliche Konfiguration und Einstellung will.

Es gibt absolut keinen Grund den Proxy einem Router vorzuziehn, es sei denn man will mehr Arbeit

lg aus Hessen


----------



## HF SHOOTER (23. Juli 2004)

Naja so umständlcih ist es acuh wieder nicht

Aber bei einem Router hab ich nciht so viele Möglichkeiten in Sachen konfiguration udn es gefällt mir überhaupt nciht das man die Verbindung nicht mehr mit einem Klick trennen kann ausßer mit der Verknüpfungslösung!

Naja mein vater hat sich für die Proxyvariante entschieden. Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch Vorschläge welche Proxysoftware gut ist! @FrankO: Du hast ja geasgt das diese zeiten bei dir vorbei sind welche Proxy hattest du da früher?

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## FrankO (23. Juli 2004)

hatte ne ganz einfach Lösung den Jana-Proxy, der ist kostenlos einfach zu konfigurieren und hat das meiste gemacht was ich wollte, nur die Rechner die angeschlossen waren konnten nicht mehr mit Google, außerdem hatten die Rechner Schwierigkeiten beim Internetzugriff wenn ich edonkey oder emule laufen hatte.
Bevor ich mich mit Sambar beschäftigt habe, habe ich dann nen Router dazwischen gesetzt, der würde bei Leerlauf auch automatisch die Verbindung trennen ;-)


----------



## HF SHOOTER (23. Juli 2004)

Würd ja gerne WinRoute nehmen aber ich bekomm die Clientkonfiguration nicht hin!

Wie ist Wingate?

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## HF SHOOTER (23. Juli 2004)

Ich frag mal anders:
Welche Proxyprogramme bracuhe ich hierfür?

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## TheNBP (24. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von HF SHOOTER _
> *Es soll so sein als ob man direkt mit dem Internet verbunden wäre!
> 
> Nun ist wieder der Proxy Weg dran!
> *


Das widerspricht sich total. Mit einem Proxy ist es garantiert nicht so als wärst Du direkt mit dem Internet verbunden.
KEIN Programm wird funktionieren ohne das es vorher für den Proxy konfiguriert wird.
Programme die keinen Proxy unterstützen werden überhaup nicht funktionieren. Filesharing vielleicht eingeschränkt nach komplizierten Einstellungen. Spiele kannst Du vergessen.

Wenn Du doch den Proxy nehmen willst und die Nachteile in Kauf nimmst, dann greif zum schon erwähnten Jana Server. Der ist relativ einfach einzurichten Alternativen sind squid und WinGate.


----------



## HF SHOOTER (24. Juli 2004)

Ok das mag sein zumindest bei den einfachen Programmen aber cih hätte da schon an WinRoute gedacht!

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## TheNBP (25. Juli 2004)

WinRoute ist aber kein Proxy sondern ein (Software)-Router. Das ist von der Funktion her 100% identisch zu einem Hardware-Router.

Wenn Du die Internetverbindung immer noch abwechselnd von zwei verschiedenen Rechnern aufbauen willst dann muss statt den Proxyeinstellungen eben jedesmal das Gateway und der DNS geändert werden.


----------



## timthalerjj (29. August 2004)

dann kannst Du immer noch eine Desktopfirewall dazwischenschalten und dann die Programme blocken, die nach Updates suche..


----------



## Radhad (30. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von therealcharlie _
> *außerdem kannst du das dsl-modem nicht an den switch hängen.*



Da liegst du vollkommen falsch! Das geht sogar wunderbar. ich habe das Anfangs benutzt, mein Rechner war immer Online, und der 2. nur ab und zu. Den Internetzugang hab ich über das Netzwerk erlaubt. Fertig. Problem ist nur: wenn PC 2 etwas über das netzwerk von PC 1 lädt, kann derjenige an PC 1 nichtm ehr surfen. Denn die volle Bandbreite bekommt PC 2 statt das DSL Modem und PC 2 je 50%.

War nur ne Anmerkung zu dem Post den ich auch noch Recht unverschämt formuliert fand.


MfG Radhad


----------

